
Why To Be Optimistic About the Future [video] - capocannoniere
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnU5Dikdr2U
======
haecceity
Because if we’re not then the market will be depressed and all his private
equity would be worthless and we’ll have to get in another war to get out of
it.

